# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > 2010s >  IFBB-ΕΟΣΔ 19ο Πανελλήνιο Kυπελλο 2013 (9 Νοεμβρίου, Λιβαδειά)

## Polyneikos

Ανακοινώθηκε από τον Κώστα Σταμάτη, με ένα promo video,το HERCULES 2013, το οποίο ειναι το 2ο στην σειρά και θα πραγματοποιηθεί τον Νοέμβριο στην Λιβαδειά, υπό την αιγίδα της ΕΟΣΔ




Ο αγώνας ανεμένεται ενδιαφέρον και με συμμετοχές, μιας και ο Κωστας Σταμάτης με την εμπρακτη υποστήριξη τους σε διοργανωτες και αθλητές, δείχνει να έχει όρεξη.
 Καλή επιτυχία στον Κώστα !

*Η επίσημη αφίσα του αγώνα

*

----------


## NASSER

Στις 9 Νοεμβρίου θα διεξαχθεί στη Λιβαδειά το HERCULES 2013 όχι σαν διασυλλογικός αγώνας, αλλά ως 19ο Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο σωματικής διάπλασης υπό την αιγίδα της ΕΟΣΔ...!
Διοργανωτής για άλλη μια χρονιά ο Κώστας Σταμάτης με τον Α.Ο ΑΝΑΓΕΝΝΗΣΗΣ ΛΙΒΑΔΕΙΑΣ που ήδη έχει ξεκινήσει όλες τις απαραίτητες διαδικασίες για να διεξαχθεί ένα Κύπελλο ξεχωριστό με πολλές εκπλήξεις με σεβασμό στο άθλημα, τους αθλητές και την ΕΟΣΔ που εκπροσωπεί επάξια με ζήλο!
Ενημερώσεις και εξελίξεις της διοργάνωσης θα γίνουν στη συνέχεια καθώς οι χορηγοί και η φιλοξενία εκ μέρους της διοργάνωσης θα δώσουν τον καλύτερο τους εαυτό. 
Ευελπιστώ πως οι φίλοι και οι αθλητές θα υποστηρίξουν την διοργάνωση!
Το επίπεδο ανταγωνισμού προβλέπεται να είναι ανεβασμένο!  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Kostas Stamatis

Γεια σας και απο εμένα..
Καταρχήν θέλω να ευχαριστήσω όλα τα παιδιά απο το bodybuilding.gr που κάθε χρόνο βρίσκονται δίπλα μου σε αυτήν τη μεγάλη προσπάθεια!
Ο αγώνας Σωματικής Διάπλασης θα πραγματοποιηθεί για τρίτη και συνεχόμενη χρονιά στην πόλη μου Λιβαδεία στις 9 Νοεμβρίου ημέρα Σάββατο , έχοντας μεγαλύτερη αξία και δύναμη γιατί αντιπροσωπεύει το 19ο Παννελήνιο Κύπελο!
Ευχαριστώ την Ελληνική Ομοσπονδία Σωματικής Διάπλασης ( Ε.Ο.Σ.Δ ) και ιδιαίτερα τον κ.Ιορδάνη Λεβεντέλη που με εμπιστεύτηκε για έναν τόσο μεγάλο αγώνα!
Στις επόμενες ημέρες θα ανακοινωθούν λεπτομέρειες του αγώνα και άλλα πολλά ενδιαφέροντα για τους αθλήτες!


Είμαι στην διάθεση σας για οτι χρειαστήτε και μπορω να βοηθήσω Τ: 2261 300624 & 694 8799375

Με έκτίμηση Σταμάτης Κώστας

----------


## Polyneikos

Καλή επιτυχία Κώστα, πιστευούμε ότι ο αγώνας θα είναι αντάξιος των προσδοκιών, με αρκετες συμμετοχές , καθώς ήδη ξέρω ότι πολλοί θα είναι οι αθλητές που θα αγωνιστουν, αντρικές και γυναικείες συμμετοχές.
Θα είμαστε εκεί για πλήρη κάλυψη  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Undercover

Καλη επιτυχια στον αγωνα. Τελευταια ο συγκεκριμενος διοργανωτης εχει κανει πολυ καλες προσπαθειες. Μακαρι να συνεχησει

----------


## Kostas Stamatis

H εταιρεία FitWay Hellas αποκλειστικός αντιπρόσωπος των εταιρείων Weider , USN , Olimp και το περιοδικό Muscle and Fitness θα δώσει το παρόν ως χορηγός στο 19ο Πανελλήνιο Κύπελο δείχνοντας μας για ακόμη μια φορά ότι είναι υποστηρικτής του αθλήματος μας! Ευχαριστούμε τον Τάσο και Πέτρο Πολίτη για την πολύ μεγάλη βοήθεια τους.

----------


## Kostas Stamatis

Πρωταγωνιστές των αγώνων είναι οι αθλητές και έτσι πρέπει να αντιμετωπίζονται.
Γι' αυτό και στο 19ο Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο όλοι οι διαγωνιζόμενοι ανεξαρτήτου θέσεις κατάταξης θα λάβουν Κύπελλα , Μετάλλια και Στεφάνια Ελιάς!!! 
Επιπλέον οι τρείς Πρώτοι σε κάθε κατηγορία θα παραλάβουν διάφορα δώρα , όπως συμπληρώματα διατροφής..
Στόχος δικός μου και του προέδρου κ. Ιορδάνη Λεβεντέλη είναι οι αθλητές να προβληθούν όπως τους αρμόζει.

----------


## Polyneikos

Πολύ καλές αυτές οι κινήσεις,έτσι ώστε να επιβραβεύονται όλοι οι αθλητες. :03. Thumb up: 
Πάντως σε αυτό το Κύπελλο, προμηνύεται υψηλό επίπεδο και φοβερές κόντρες μεταξύ αθλητών που θα διαγωνιστούν !!

----------


## No Fear

Η λιστα των αθλητων θα ανακοινωθει πριν τον αγωνα?

----------


## NASSER

Οι αθλητές πάντα δηλώνουν τη συμμετοχή τους στα σωματεία και επίσημα πριν κάποιο συγκεκριμένο χρονικό διάστημα από τις διοργανώσεις πανελληνίων και διασυλλογικών αγώνων, όπως και στους διεθνής αγώνες.




> H εταιρεία FitWay Hellas αποκλειστικός  αντιπρόσωπος των εταιρείων Weider , USN , Olimp και το περιοδικό Muscle  and Fitness θα δώσει το παρόν ως χορηγός στο 19ο Πανελλήνιο Κύπελο  δείχνοντας μας για ακόμη μια φορά ότι είναι υποστηρικτής του αθλήματος  μας! Ευχαριστούμε τον Τάσο και Πέτρο Πολίτη για την πολύ μεγάλη βοήθεια  τους.


Η υποστήριξη της εταιρείας FitWay Hellasστο άθλημα  είναι αξιόλογη και έχει βοηθήσει με πρωτοποριακές κινήσεις το άθλημα.  Συγχαρητήρια και εύχομαι καλή δύναμη στη συνέχεια των προσπαθειών.

----------


## Kostas Stamatis

Ο χώρος που θα πραγματοποιηθεί το 19ο Πανελλήνιο Κύπελο Σωματικής Διάπλασης.(Κλειστό Γήπεδο Μπάσκετ Λιβαδείας)

----------


## Muscleboss

Καλή επιτυχία στον αγώνα και συγχαρητήρια για την παράδοση που χτίζεται με αγώνες στη Λιβαδειά.  :03. Clap:

----------


## Kostas Stamatis

Μια φωτογραφία απο το Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα του Μαιου απο τον Γενικό Νικητή Μανώλη Καραμανλάκη!!!
Κάπως έτσι να είστε ΟΛΟΙ σύγουροι Θα ξεκινήση το Πανελλήνιο Κύπελο του Νοεμβρίου στη Λιβαδειά!!!

----------


## Polyneikos

Mπράβο Κώστα, καλη επιτυχία και θα είμαστε εκεί  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Kostas Stamatis

Βρισκόμαστε στην τελική ευθεία για τον μεγάλο αγώνα Του κυπέλου Ελλάδος (Ε.Ο.Σ.Δ) είμαστε στην ευχάριστη θέση να γνωρίζουμε ότι η συμμετοχή και το επίπεδο των αθλητών θα είναι μεγάλο.

Είδη ο Σύλλογος της Λιβαδειάς θα δώσει το παρόν με μια συμμετοχή 22 αθλητών!!!!!!

Ενημερώνουμε ότι τις επόμενες ήμερες θα αναρτηθεί η τελική αφίσα του Πανελληνίου Κυπέλου , για αυτό οι ενδιαφερόμενοι χορηγοί για τον αγώνα να επικοινωνήσουν άμεσα μαζί μου.

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων!

Με εκτίμηση Σταμάτης Κώστας Τ: 2261 300624 & 6948799375

----------


## Kostas Stamatis

Μια καινούργια κατηγορία δημιουργήθηκε για όλους όσους αγαπάνε τη σωματική διάπλαση και την άσκηση στο γυμναστήριο και ήδη άρχισε από τους τελευταίους αγώνες από την Ελληνική Ομοσπονδία Σωματικής Διάπλασης. Πραγματικά είναι πολύ ενδιαφέρον!! Για τα νέα παιδιά και όχι μόνο, να κάνουν τα πρώτα τους βήματα στο άθλημα. Στη κατηγορία αυτή οι αθλητές διαγωνίζονται στις ΕΛΞΗΣ ΣΤΟ ΜΟΝΟΖΥΓΟ και στης ΒΥΘΙΣΕΙΣ ΣΤΟ ΔΙΖΥΓΟ… τόσο απλά! Με σωστή εκτέλεση ο αθλητής που θα κάνει τις περισσότερες στο σύνολο κερδίζει! Θα υπάρξουν κατηγορίες σύμφωνα με το σωματικό βάρος και κατηγορία εφήβων. Όλοι μαζί μπορούμε να καταφέρουμε και να φέρουμε τα νέα παιδιά στον αθλητισμό.. την πιο αγνή και εποικοδομητική δραστηριότητα για την υγεία μας και τη ψυχολογία μας.

----------


## NASSER

Μπράβο Κώστα, είμαι σίγουρος καθώς σε γνωρίζω αρκετά, πως θα δόσεις τον καλύτερο εαυτό σου τόσο στην διοργάνωση όσο και στη φιλοξενία του Κυπέλλου στη Λιβαδειά. Ελπίζω απλά να καταφέρουμε να είμαστε όλοι εκεί και το λέω πρώτα για μένα και μετά για τους υπόλοιπους.

Όσο για την κατηγορία ''μονόζυγο και δίζυγο'' μου άνοιξε την όρεξη  :01. Smile:  Μου φαίνεται είτε σε φάση αγωνιστική είμαστε είτε όχι, τη σκηνή δεν τη γλιτώνουμε... 
Να τα διαβάζει και ο φίλος μου ο Σταύρος Κορασάνης που πραγματικά αγαπάει την προπόνηση  :01. Smile:

----------


## Polyneikos

Αν δεν κάνω λαθος, μιλατε για την κατηγορία *Athletic Physique*  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Kostas Stamatis

Όσοι αθλητές στοχεύουν να αγωνιστούν στο 19ο Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο στις 9 Νοεμβρίου στη Λιβαδειά, θα πρέπει να επικοινωνήσουν με τον σύλλογο τους για τα ατομικά τους δελτία. Τώρα αν είναι η πρώτη τους φορά που θα αγωνιστούν σε διοργάνωση της Ελληνικής Ομοσπονδίας Σωματικής Διάπλασης, θα πρέπει να απευθυνθούν στους συλλόγους της ή στη διεύθυνση της ομοσπονδίας για να τους υποδείξει συλλόγους που μπορούν να εγγραφούν για να έχουν δικαίωμα συμμετοχής! Η έκδοση δελτίου κάθε αθλητή χρειάζεται δυο φωτογραφίες, φωτοτυπία της αστυνομική ταυτότητα και ιατρικές εξετάσεις που επιβεβαιώνουν τη δυνατότητα δραστηριότητας τους στον αθλητισμό.

----------


## Kostas Stamatis

Για την διευκόλυνση των αθλητών σας προτείνω τα διαθέσημα ξενοδοχεία της πόλης

Levadia hotel 22610 23611 Δ.Παπασπύρου 4

Ερατώ Hotel 22610 20352 3o χλμ. Λιβαδειάς - Αθήνας

PHILIPPOS HOTEL (Κοντογιάννη Χρυσούλα Σ.)3 Αστέρων
Τέρμα Παπασπύρου Δημητρίου, Λιβαδειά, 32100, ΒΟΙΩΤΙΑΣ
Τηλέφωνο:2261089680
Κινητό:6948829868

Έρκυνα Hotel 22610 81032 Λάππα Ι. 6

----------


## Kostas Stamatis

Λεωφορείο το οποίο θα ξεκινήσει από το Πεδίο του Άρεως μας προσφέρει H εταιρεία FitWay Hellas αποκλειστικός αντιπρόσωπος των εταιριών Weider , USN , Olimp  για την διευκόλυνση των αθλητών και θεατών. Το Λεωφορείο το πρωί του Σαββάτου θα ξεκινήσει με προορισμό το Γήπεδο Μπάσκετ Λιβαδειάς στο οποίο διεξάγεται το Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο Σωματικής Διάπλασης. Μετά το τέλος του αγώνα θα επιστρέψει Στην Αθήνα! Ευχαριστούμε την εταιρεία FitWay Hellas για την προσφορά της και την πολύτιμη βοήθεια της προς τους αθλητές!

Για κρατήσεις θέσεων επικοινωνήστε έγκαιρα μαζί μου στο τηλέφωνο 2261 300624 & 6948799375  Σταμάτης Κώστας!

----------


## NASSER

Φίλε Κώστα, οι πρωτοβουλίες και ενέργειας που έχεις πάρει στο να διεξαχθεί το Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο στη Λιβαδειά, είναι πραγματικά αξιόλογες και σε συγχαίρω γιαυτό. Συνέχισε δυναμικά και οι πραγματικοί φίλοι του αθλήματος θα σε τιμήσουν με την παρουσία τους!  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

+1000
Ειδικά η κίνηση με το λεωφορείο, θα εξυπηρετήσει πολύ κόσμο, πρωτοποριακή κίνηση  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## NASSER

Και η αφίσα για το 19ο κύπελλο, με τον αγαπημένο μας Μανώλη Καραμανλάκη φώτο από το τελευταίο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα.  :03. Clap: 
Καλό μήνα και καλή προετοιμασία σε όλους... η αντίστροφη μέτρηση ήδη έχει ξεκινήσει...

----------


## Kostas Stamatis

Αλλη μια φωτογραφία απο το κλειστό γήπεδο μπάσκετ ΛΙΒΑΔΕΙΑΣ.. Μη το χάσει κανεις 9 Νοεμβρίου στην πόλη μας το πανελλήνιο κύπελλο σωματικής διαπλασης.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

απο τα ωραιότερα κλειστα γήπεδα και με κερκίδες μεγάλης χωρητικότητας ώστε να υπάρχει άνεση στους θεατες αλλα και με την γνωστή άπλα για αθλητες σαν κλειστο γήπεδο 
και με σωστη υποδομή τα κλειστα έχουν αποδειχτεί απο τούς πλέον κατάλληλους χώρους για την διεξαγωγή αγώνων ββ  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

ΜΑΓΚΟΣ, ΑΤΤΙΛΑΚΟΣ,ΣΙΔΗΡΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ,ΠΛΕΥΡΙΤΗΣ,ΚΑΡΑΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ,ΤΡΙΟΥΛΙΔΗΣ,ειναι τα ονόματα που θα συμμετάσχουν σίγουρα, θα έχουμε καλές μονομαχίες  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Kostas Stamatis

Μόλις επικοινώνησα με τον Τάσο Μινίδη και θα αγωνιστή κανονικά στη Λιβαδειά αν και δεν τον είχε στο πρόγραμμα του γιατί μια βδομάδα πριν θα βρίσκεται στη Γερμανία όπου και θα συμμετάσχει στο Γερμανικό Πρωτάθλημα.. και μου είπε ακριβώς ότι ¨ θα έρθω στη Λιβαδειά να αγωνιστώ προς τιμή αυτού του μεγάλου αθλητή ΜΑΝΩΛΗ ΚΑΡΑΜΑΝΛΑΚΗ όπου και του αφιερώνω την προετοιμασία μου και μακάρι να πάνε όλα καλά. ¨
Μπράβο Τάσο σε περιμένουμε

----------


## NASSER

Τριάντα ημέρες έμειναν... αρκετές για να προγραμματιστούμε και να βρεθούμε όλοι στη Λιβαδειά!!  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Μπράβο στον Μηνίδη που θα κάνει την υπέρβαση,μιας και αγωνίζεται για το Γερμανικό Πρωτάθλημα,αν και προτιμούμε να τον βλέπουμε στις εγχώριες διοργανώσεις :01. Wink: 




> ΜΑΓΚΟΣ, ΑΤΤΙΛΑΚΟΣ,ΣΙΔΗΡΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ,ΠΛΕΥΡΙΤΗΣ,ΚΑΡΑΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ,ΤΡΙΟΥΛΙΔΗΣ,ειναι τα ονόματα που θα συμμετάσχουν σίγουρα, θα έχουμε καλές μονομαχίες



Νομίζω ότι η προσθήκη του, δημιουργεί μια "γεμάτη" σκηνή με φοβερό ανταγωνισμο! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## a.minidis

Καταρχας θαθελα να καλησπερησω και ολο το φορουμ,και λογο επαγγελματικων υποχρεωσεων δεν υπαρχει χρονος να συμμετεχο,χωρισ βεβαια οτι δεν παρακολουθω   :01. Wink: ,παρολο αυτα να απαντησω στο καλο μου φιλο πολυνικο ο λογος που δεν κατεβαινο σε ολουσ τους αγωνες ειναι οτι ηθελα να δοκιμασο αφου ειχα την ευκερια να δοκιμαστο σε ενα απο τα πιο δυσκολα πρωταθληματα στην ευρωπη ..απλος πρεπει να επιλεγω ποτε μπορω να παιζω και στο ελληνικο πρωταθλημα που φυσικα δεν το απαξιωνο!!!,,Τωρα ο λογοσ ομως που αποφασισα να διαγωνιστο στο κυπελο που διεξαγεται στην λειβαδια που οργανωνει με πολυ μερακη και αγαπη ο ΚΩΣΤΑΣ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΗΣ,εκτος οτι πρεπει να στηριζουμε τετοιεσ κινησης ΟΛΟΙ!!, θεωρησα ως ελαχιστη συμβολη ,και στηριξη σε αυτον τον μεγαλο αθλητη ΜΑΝΩΛΗ ΚΑΡΑΜΑΝΛΑΚΗ,ως ενδειξη σεβασμου και αλληλεγγυης!!!ευχωμαι σε ολους καλη επιτυχεια ,και ολοι μαζι μπορουμε να κανουμε ΠΟΛΛΑ!!! :02. Welcome:

----------


## goldenera

Συγχαρητήρια στον Κο Μηνίδη, η πράξη του αποδεικνύει το ήθος των Ελλήνων αθλητών, και μας υπενθυμίζει ότι ως λαός στα δύσκολα μπορούμε και είμαστε μια γροθιά :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

> Καταρχας θαθελα να καλησπερησω και ολο το φορουμ,και λογο επαγγελματικων υποχρεωσεων δεν υπαρχει χρονος να συμμετεχο,χωρισ βεβαια οτι δεν παρακολουθω  ,παρολο αυτα να απαντησω στο καλο μου φιλο πολυνικο ο λογος που δεν κατεβαινο σε ολουσ τους αγωνες ειναι οτι ηθελα να δοκιμασο αφου ειχα την ευκερια να δοκιμαστο σε ενα απο τα πιο δυσκολα πρωταθληματα στην ευρωπη ..απλος πρεπει να επιλεγω ποτε μπορω να παιζω και στο ελληνικο πρωταθλημα που φυσικα δεν το απαξιωνο!!!,,Τωρα ο λογοσ ομως που αποφασισα να διαγωνιστο στο κυπελο που διεξαγεται στην λειβαδια που οργανωνει με πολυ μερακη και αγαπη ο ΚΩΣΤΑΣ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΗΣ,εκτος οτι πρεπει να στηριζουμε τετοιεσ κινησης ΟΛΟΙ!!, θεωρησα ως ελαχιστη συμβολη ,και στηριξη σε αυτον τον μεγαλο αθλητη ΜΑΝΩΛΗ ΚΑΡΑΜΑΝΛΑΚΗ,ως ενδειξη σεβασμου και αλληλεγγυης!!!ευχωμαι σε ολους καλη επιτυχεια ,και ολοι μαζι μπορουμε να κανουμε ΠΟΛΛΑ!!!


Kαλησπέρα Τάσο,φυσικά δεν απαξιώνεις τους ελληνικούς αγώνες,αφού εχεις συμμετάσχει σε παρα πολλούς,επίσης γνωρίζω ότι ήθελες να κανεις μια προσπάθεια και σε κάποια άλλα τερρέν, τα έχουμε πει και παρακολουθούμε και την πορεία σου  :03. Thumb up: 
Απλά η φυσική σου θέση στους ελληνικούς αγώνες ειναι επί σκηνής και εκεί σε εχουμε συνηθίσει  , γιατι και να μην παίζεις οφείλω να πω οτι εισαι πάντα εκεί παρών - ως θεατής ή και  ως προπονητής !
Καλή επιτυχία  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## a.minidis

> Kαλησπέρα Τάσο,φυσικά δεν απαξιώνεις τους ελληνικούς αγώνες,αφού εχεις συμμετάσχει σε παρα πολλούς,επίσης γνωρίζω ότι ήθελες να κανεις μια προσπάθεια και σε κάποια άλλα τερρέν, τα έχουμε πει και παρακολουθούμε και την πορεία σου 
> Απλά η φυσική σου θέση στους ελληνικούς αγώνες ειναι επί σκηνής και εκεί σε εχουμε συνηθίσει  , γιατι και να μην παίζεις οφείλω να πω οτι εισαι πάντα εκεί παρών - ως θεατής ή και  ως προπονητής !
> Καλή επιτυχία


  Σε ευχαριστω φιλε μου ,και θα τα πουμε απο κοντα στην ΛΕΙΒΑΔΕΙΑ και εδω να πω {αν και περιττο } μπραβο για ακομα μια φορα και στο φορουμ που παντα στηριζει ΟΛΟΥΣ τουσ αγωνεσ και event!! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Kostas Stamatis

Λεωφορείο απο τη Βέροια θα ξεκινήσει 9 Νοεμβρίου με προορισμό την πόλη μας Λιβαδεια και το πανελλήνιο κύπελλο σωματικής διαπλασης. Σας περιμένουμε και σας ευχαριστούμε για την στήριξη σας!

----------


## Polyneikos

Αλλο ένα Promo video του Πανελληνίου Κυπέλλου που πλησιάζει !

----------


## NASSER

Αξιοσημείωτο είναι πως τόσο ο Κώστας Σταμάτης ως διοργανωτής αλλά και οι χορηγοί και μεγάλοι αθλητές (όπως ο Τάσος Μηνίδης που εκτός προγραμματισμού αποφασίζει να συμμετάσχει) συμβάλλουν με τον τρόπο τους στην προώθηση του Κυπέλλου και την πρόσκληση όσο το δυνατόν περισσότερης συμμετοχής σε μια δική μας γιορτινή ημέρα. Αυτό για μένα είναι η μαγεία καθώς οι άνθρωποι που απαρτίζουν το άθλημα και ιδιαίτερα οι αθλητές, αναζητούν την προώθηση του αθλήματος και λιγότερο την δική τους προβολή. 
Μετράμε αντίστροφα 24 ημέρες...?  :01. Wink:

----------


## Kostas Stamatis

Υποστηρικτές ως χορηγός του 19ου  Πανελληνίου Κυπέλου είναι και η εταιρία συμπληρωμάτων διατροφής "MUSCLE AUTHORITY" .
Σας ευχαριστούμε !

----------


## Kostas Stamatis

Με μεγάλη χαρά σας ανακοινώνω ότι στη Λιβαδειά 9 Νοεμβρίου θα είναι μαζί μας αθλητής επαγγελματίας...επιτρέψτε μου το όνομα του να μην το ανακοινώσω ..θα είναι έκπληξη για όλους εσάς που αγαπάτε το άθλημα μας. Να ξέρετε όμως ότι θα είστε για πολύ ώρα όρθιοι και θα χειροκροτάτε και θα σας παρακαλώ να σταματήσετε για να ξεκινήσουμε τον αγώνα!!!!

----------


## Kostas Stamatis

Τιμή εισόδου του Πανελληνίου Κυπέλλου ΜΟΝΟ 5 EURO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Muscleboss

> Τιμή εισόδου του Πανελληνίου Κυπέλλου ΜΟΝΟ 5 EURO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 :02. Shock:  :02. Shock: 

 :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

:03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

> Με μεγάλη χαρά σας ανακοινώνω ότι στη Λιβαδειά 9 Νοεμβρίου θα είναι μαζί μας αθλητής επαγγελματίας...επιτρέψτε μου το όνομα του να μην το ανακοινώσω ..θα είναι έκπληξη για όλους εσάς που αγαπάτε το άθλημα μας. Να ξέρετε όμως ότι θα είστε για πολύ ώρα όρθιοι και θα χειροκροτάτε και θα σας παρακαλώ να σταματήσετε για να ξεκινήσουμε τον αγώνα!!!!


Κώστα έχεις δημιουργησει μεγάλες προσδοκίες για αυτον τον αγώνα και πραγματικά δείχνεις έμπρακτα ότι αγαπάς αυτό που κάνεις !
Περιμένουμε λοιπόν να δούμε απο κοντά ποιος θα είναι ο επαγγελματίας αθλητής  :03. Clap:

----------


## NASSER

O Κώστας είναι από τους ανθρώπους που πραγματικά αγαπάνε το άθλημα και το δείχνει με πράξεις. Εμείς δεν έχουμε παρά να τον στηρίξουμε και όσοι αγαπάμε το άθλημα, έχουμε υποχρέωση να συμβάλλουμε στο μέγιστο βαθμό στις καλοπροαίρετες ενέργειες του.  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## barbell

Μου ναι εξαιρετικα δυσκολο την παρουσα περιοδο αλλα θα κανω οτι μπορω για να μαι κει.Το αξιζει ο Σταματης και οι φυσικα ολοι οι αθλητες που θα διαγωνιστουν

----------


## NASSER

Η αφίσα έχει αναρτηθεί σε πολλά μέρη και ειδικά στη Λιβαδειά με την παρακάτω μορφή, τιμώντας και τους χορηγούς που συνείσφεραν στην διοργάνωση.

----------


## NASSER

Οι συμμετοχές έχουν περάσει κάθε προηγούμενο πανελλήνιο κύπελλο αλλά και το επίπεδο λόγο ονομάτων πρωταθλητών, ανεβάζει τον ανταγωνισμό και το ενδιαφέρον!! Μερικοί φίλοι του αθλήματος άρχισαν τα προγνωστικά και προβλέψεις για τους νικητές των κατηγοριών και του γενικού νικητή.  :01. Smile:

----------


## Kostas Stamatis

Υποστηρικτές ως χορηγός του 19ου Πανελληνίου Κυπέλου είναι και η εταιρία συμπληρωμάτων διατροφής "BIO GENIC Pro Nutrition" .
Σας ευχαριστούμε !

----------


## NASSER

H υποστήριξη του κ. Παπαγεωργίου και κ. Κρητικοπούλου έχει την ιδιαιτερότητα της καθώς και αυτοί είναι διοργανωτές και θεωρούν αναγκαία την αλληλοϋποστήριξη μεταξύ διοργανώσεων και διοργανωτών. 
Για μένα η αλληλοϋποστήριξη είναι τι κλειδί στο να προωθηθεί και να αναδειχθεί το άθλημα μας!  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Kostas Stamatis

Υποστηρικτές ως χορηγός του 19ου Πανελληνίου Κυπέλλου είναι και η εταιρεία συμπληρωμάτων διατροφής "BMXX" του κ.Παπαζαχαρίου Κωνσταντίνου.
Σας ευχαριστούμε !

----------


## Kostas Stamatis

Ανακοίνωση : Οι συμμετοχές για το Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο ξεπέρασαν τις 100 και έχουμε και συνέχεια!! Για τον λόγω αυτό θα παρακαλέσω οι αθλητές και οι αθλήτριες να είναι το πρωί 10 με 12 στο κλειστό μπάσκετ Λιβαδείας για να γίνουν οι έγραφες και ο διαχωρισμός των κατηγοριών!
Ο αγώνας θα ξεκινήσει ΑΥΣΤΗΡΑ στης 18:00 το απόγευμα.

----------


## NASSER

Μπορεί να ακούγεται  αγκαρία στο να παρευρεθούν οι αθλητές από το πρωί. Κανονικά σε όλες τις διοργανώσεις της IFBB πρέπει να  γίνει ο διαχωρισμός από την προηγούμενη ημέρα. Συν το πλήθος  των συμμετοχών... είναι κατανοητό πως θα πρέπει να είναι στο χώρο  διεξαγωγής νωρίς το πρωί!  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## NASSER

> Υποστηρικτές ως χορηγός του 19ου Πανελληνίου Κυπέλλου είναι και η εταιρεία συμπληρωμάτων διατροφής "BMXX" του κ.Παπαζαχαρίου Κωνσταντίνου.
> Σας ευχαριστούμε !


Ο κ. Παπαζαχαρίου για άλλη μια χρονιά στη Λιβαδειά. Πέραν από χορηγός είναι υποστηριχτής και φίλος των καλοπροαίρετων προσπαθειών και το έχει αποδείξει στο παρελθόν.

----------


## Polyneikos

> Ανακοίνωση :* Οι συμμετοχές για το Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο ξεπέρασαν τις 100 και έχουμε και συνέχεια*!! Για τον λόγω αυτό θα παρακαλέσω οι αθλητές και οι αθλήτριες να είναι το πρωί 10 με 12 στο κλειστό μπάσκετ Λιβαδείας για να γίνουν οι έγραφες και ο διαχωρισμός των κατηγοριών!
> Ο αγώνας θα ξεκινήσει ΑΥΣΤΗΡΑ στης 18:00 το απόγευμα.


Ωραία, θα γίνει χαμός  :05. Weights:

----------


## Polyneikos

Θα πρέπει να ενημέρωσουμε τους αθλητές ότι η βαφή μαυρίσματος που θα πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήσουν οι αθλητές ειναι η *Jan Tana* ,ειναι η επίσημη βαφή που επιβάλλουν οι κανονισμοί της ΙFBB.
Όσοι δεν έχουν την ευχέρεια να την προμηθευτούν, ο διοργανωτής θα εχει φροντίσει την παρουσία ειδικού συνεργείου με αερογράφο, όπως έγινε και στο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα στα Μελίσσια.

----------


## Kostas Stamatis

Μόλις παρέλαβα τα έπαθλα των αθλητών… :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: 
Καλό θα είναι αν κάποιος αθλητής πιστεύει ότι μπορεί να κερδίσει τον γενικό τίτλο να έχει σκεφτεί πως θα φύγει με το τεράστιο κύπελλο και πως θα το μεταφέρει!!!!!!!! :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock: 
Όλα πανέτοιμα , σας περιμένω όλους για έναν πραγματικό αγώνα!!!!!

Όποιος χρειαστεί κάτι μη διστάσει να μου τηλεφωνήσει (6948799375) ακόμα και για το που είναι το κλειστό μπάσκετ αν κάποιος έχει χαθεί μέσα στην πόλη , να έρθουμε αμέσως να σας εξυπηρετήσουμε!

----------


## NASSER

Πλέον ευχόμαστε κουράγιο και υπομονή στους αθλητές που πρόκειται να συμμετάσχουν καθώς είναι στην τελική ευθεία, την τελευταία εβδομάδα πριν τον αγώνα! Όλα δείχνουν πως θα είναι ένα πρωτοπόρο Κύπελλο που θα θυμίζει κάτι από εποχές που άρχισε να δραστηριοποιείται το άθλημα στην Ελλάδα, αλλά θα είναι ακόμα καλύτερα  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Στην κάλυψη του αγώνα της Λιβαδειάς θα είναι και οι πλέον επαγγελματίες του είδους *RAFAEL STUDIO*.
Κάθε αθλητής θα μπορεί να προμηθευτεί το dvd του αγώνα με όλες τις κατηγορίες , με το ατομικό του ποζάρισμα και πλάνα από τα BACKSTAGE , στην τιμή των 20 ευρώ.
Τα άτομα που θα αγοράσουν το dvd θα λάβουν δωρεάν το cd με τις φωτογραφίες τις κατηγορίας τους και του ατομικού τους ποζαρίσματος.
Ένα αναμνηστικό , που όλοι θα ήθελαν στη συλλογή τους !

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Ολο το ''βαρυ πυροβολικο'' του Ελληνικου χωρου θα ειναι σημερα Λειβαδια ,αναμενονται πολυ δυνατες μαχες.  Εγω δεν θα μπορεσω να ειμαι εκει ,εστειλα ομως αντιπροσωπο :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## TEFAAtzis

καποιο νεοτερο απο τους αγωνες εχουμε?Παιζαν 2 παιδια που ξερω στη physique!!!

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> καποιο νεοτερο απο τους αγωνες εχουμε?Παιζαν 2 παιδια που ξερω στη physique!!!


Moλις ειχα ανταποκριση απο τον αγωνα που με δυσκολια μπορουσα να ακουσω .  Οπως τα λεγαμε ,ειναι τρομερος αγωνας με πολυ υψηλο επιπεδο.
Τσαφος,Τριουλιδης,Σιδηροπουλος , κ αλλοι που δεν μπορεσα να ακουσω (κομφουζιο γινοτανε εκει μεσα :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Razz: ) δινουν τιτανομαχιες.
Θα περιμενουμε με αγωνια το ρεπορταζ απο τα παιδια μολις γυρισουν.

----------


## Gaspari

Κανά νέο;  :01. Unsure:

----------


## TEFAAtzis

*Bodybuilding Εφηβων*:
Νικητης ο Χρηστος Πιστολας.

*Classic Bodybuilding εως 1.80*: 
Νικητης ο Σταυρος Τριουλιδης.

*Classic Bodybuilding ανω 1.80 & Overall Classic Bodybuilding:*
Νικητης ο Κων/νος Τσαφος. 

*Master Ανδρων:*
Νικητης ο Φωτης Πλευριτης. 

*Physique Γυναικων:* 
Νικητρια η Σταυρουλα Γιασιαμη.

*Bikini Γυναικων:* 
Νικητρια η Αποστολια Λυβιακη. 

*Body Fitness Γυναικων ανω 1.63:* 
Νικητρια η Χριστινα Ζωριανου

*Κατηγορια Ανδρων Εως 80kg:*
Νικητης ο Γρηγορης Καραγιαννης

*Κατηγορια Ανδρων Εως 90kg:*
1ος Τάσος Μηνίδης
2ος Φώτης Πλευρίτης

*Κατηγορια Ανδρων Εως 100kg:*
1oς Λευτερης Σιδηροπουλος.
2ος Γιώργος Παπαδάκης
3ος Θανάσης Αττιλάκος

*Κατηγορια Ανδρων +100kg:*
Νικητης ο Γιαννης Μαγκος. 

*Physique Εως 1.78* 
Νικητης o Γιωργιος Σαρπης. 

*Physique Ανω 1.78*
Νικητης ο Κων/νος Τσαφος.


*Οverall ο Γιαννης Μαγκος.
*

* edit by Muscleboss

----------


## Muscleboss

Ανανεώθηκε το παραπάνω ποστ καθώς περιείχε κάποια λάθη  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

*Καποιες φωτογραφίες από τον Γενικό Τίτλο, όπου πραγματικά ήταν 5 πολύ καλοι αθλητές, με πολλες διακρίσεις :
Μαγκος, Σιδηρόπουλος,Μηνίδης,Πλευρίτης,Καραγιάννης.


*

----------


## Polyneikos

*ΝΙΚΗΤΗΣ Ο ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ ΜΑΓΚΟΣ

*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Αυτη η πενταδα λες κ ειναι βγαλμενη απο τελικους του Mr Universe :03. Clap: 
Eιδικα Λευτερης  Σιδηροπουλος απιστευτα βελτιωμενος χωρις να χασει τπτ απο το αισθησιακο του καλουπι.
Γιαννης Μαγκος ετοιμος πια για μεγαλα πραγματα ,ειδικα τετοιους μηριαιους δικεφαλους  :02. Shock: πρεπει να πας σε επιπεδο Ολυμπια για να συναντησεις.

----------


## Muscleboss

Για να λέμε τα πράγματα με το όνομά τους.... *αυτός ΗΤΑΝ ΑΓΩΝΑΣ BODYBUILDING!*

Μεγάλος αριθμός αθλητών και οι καλύτεροι Έλληνες αθλητές όλων των κατηγοριών έδωσαν το παρόν. Αθλητές που κατατάχθηκαν 2οι και 3οι στις κατηγορίες τους, σε άλλους αγώνες θα κέρδιζαν εύκολα γενικούς τίτλους.

Συγχαρητήρια στον Κώστα Σταμάτη που κατάφερε και έκανε έναν τέτοιον αγώνα στη Λιβαδειά.  :03. Clap:

----------


## iovas

Περιμένουμε κι άλλες φωτογραφίες!Και μόνο απ'τα ονόματα να κρίνεις,ο αγώνας πρέπει να ήταν φοβερός!

----------


## Polyneikos

Θα ξεκινήσω την παρουσίαση του *19ου Πανελληνίου Κυπέλλου της ΙFBB-ΕΟΣΔ*, το οποίο επιφύλασσε δυνατές κόντρες αλλα και συγκινήσεις,μια διοργάνωση την οποία επιμελήθηκε ο *Κώστας Σταμάτης*, ο οποίος ανταποκρίθηκε άψογα και τα πάντα είχαν προβλεφθεί ώστε να γίνει ένας πολύ καλός αγώνας.Συγχαρητήρια στον Κώστα και ελπίζουμε να συνεχίσει τις προσπάθειες που κάνει για την ανάδειξη του αθλήματος που αγαπάμε!


Την έναρξη  του αγώνα έκαναν η κα *Πένυ Λεβεντέλη* και ο πρόεδρος της EΟΣΔ, *Iορδάνης Λεβεντέλης


*




Κατόπιν, ο διοργανωτής, έκανε απονομές στο προεδρείο της ΕΟΣΔ, καθώς και στον *Σπύρο Μπουρνάζο*, ο οποίος τίμησε για αλλη μια φορά την διοργάνωση με την παρουσία του, καθως και στους *Νικο Παπαγεωργίου* και *Ελένη Κρητικοπούλου
*


Απονομή στον κο Ιορδάνη Λεβεντέλη




Απονομή στην κα Πενυ Λεβεντέλη




Απονομή στον Σπύρο Μπουρνάζο




Απονομή στους Νικο Παπαγεωργίου και Ελένη Κρητικοπούλου




Τα κύπελλα του αγώνα καθώς και τα στεφάνια ελιάς , που πήραν όλοι οι διαγωνιζόμενοι

----------


## Polyneikos

*Η πρώτη κατηγορία που βγήκε στην σκηνή ήταν η BodyBuilding Εφήβων, με τρεις συμμετοχές.


*

----------


## NASSER

Συγχαρητήρια σε όλους τους αθλητές, τους νικητές, στον μεγάλο διοργανωτή Κώστα Σταμάτη και σε όλους όσους συνέβαλαν σαυτή τη διοργάνωση! Όλοι μαζί έκαναν πράξη να ανέβει το επίπεδο του 19ου Πανελληνίου Κυπέλλου εκεί που του αρμόζει  :03. Clap: 
Γιάννης Μάγκος καταπληκτικός και άξιος νικητής! Η νίκη του μας γύρισε χρόνια πίσω, που ένας μεγάλος αθλητής από τη Ρόδο έπαιρνε όλα τα κύπελλο! Η διαφορά όμως είναι πως ο Μάγκος είναι καλύτερος  :01. Smile:  :03. Clap: 
Κώστα Σταμάτη συνέχισε δυναμικά φίλε μου, πλέον ξέρουν όλοι ποιος είσαι, δεν χρειάζεται να αποδείξεις τίποτα περισσότερο!!  :03. Clap: 
Τάσο Μηνίδη, είσαι πραγματικά παράδειγμα προς μίμηση! Άνθρωπος και πρωταθλητής με όλη τη σημασία των λέξεων!! Εύχομαι καλή συνέχεια για αυτή τη σεζόν που όπως βαδίζεις, σίγουρα θα την έχεις!!!  :03. Clap: 

Χάρηκα που είδα πως ανταποκρίθηκαν με την παρουσία τους όλοι οι φίλοι του αθλήματος και ευελπιστώ πως στο μέλλον το ελληνικό bodybuilding με ανθρώπους όπως τον Κώστα Σταμάτη θα έχει μεγαλύτερη ανταπόκριση και άνοδο παρόλο τη δύσκολη οικονομικά περίοδο που διανύει η Ελλάδα μας!  :08. Toast:

----------


## Polyneikos

Προχωρώ με τα ατομικά των αθλητών.

Ο *Χρήστος Πιστόλας*, ο οποίος νίκησε τελικά και την κατηγορία, έκανε μια πολύ ωραία παρουσίαση, με κλασσικές και στοιβαρές πόζες.























*Απονομή από τους αδερφους Πολίτη (Weider Hellas) και τους Κωστα Σταμάτη και Ιορδάνη Λεβεντέλη
*

----------


## goldenera

Φανταστικός ο Χρήστος Πιστόλας, αρμονικά κατανεμημένες μάζες από τραπέζια μέχρι γάμπες, πολύ καλός μυικός όγκος, νομίζω στο μέλλον θα δούμε σπουδαία πράγματα από τον αθλητή αυτό :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

*O αγώνας συνεχισε με την κατηγορία Body Fitness -1,63 , με την συμμετοχή τριών αθλητριών..

*












*Νικήτρια στέφθηκε για δευτερη συνεχόμενη διοργάνωση της IFBB, Tερέζα Παντέλα
*

----------


## Polyneikos

Η επόμενη κατηγορία ήταν η *Women Body Fitness -1.68,* με τέσσερις συμμετοχές.

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos

Η επόμενη κατηγορία του αγώνα ήταν η *Bikini*

----------


## Polyneikos

Nικήτρια της κατηγορίας η *Αποστολία Λυβιάκη

*

----------


## Muscleboss

> 


Ευχάριστη έκπληξη τη επανεμφάνιση της Κατερίνας Μεγάλου στους αγώνες (αθλήτρια δεξιά με το ροζ μαγίο).

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

πραγματικα θύμιζε αγώνα απο άλλες εποχές με δυνατές κόντρες και σασπένς , όπου η θέση και κατάταξη δεν λέει τίποτε γιατι όλοι ήταν πολύ καλοί αθλητές με υψηλό επίπεδο απλα έπρεπε να βγεί κατάταξη και όπως αναφέρθηκε πολλοί αθλητες σε άλλες διοργανώσεις θα είχαν πάρει και το γενικό τίτλο 

τυχεροί όσοι τον παρακολούθησαν γιατι φαίνετε ότι ο διοργανωτής έδωσε τον καλύτερο εαυτό του και λειτούργησε καθαρά με στόχο την καλύτερη δυνατη παρουσίαση , αλλα και άνεση και παροχή όλων των ανέσεων κυρίως στούς πρωταγωνιστές που είναι οι αθλητές 
μπορει να ακούγετε κάπως κάποια ονόματα που βγήκαν  2ες , 3ες, 4ες θέσεις αλλα αυτο δεν αφαιρεί τίποτε απο την αξία τους σαν αθλητές , γιατι όπως προανέφερα και σε καλούς και ισάξιους αθλητές το δύσκολο έργο των κριτών είναι να βγεί κατάταξη 
ειδικα στις γυναίκες που ήταν πάρα πολλες και καλές συμμετοχές και η θέση δεν λέει κάτι και όλες ήταν κούκλες και κυρίως πρότυπα γιατι έχουμε ανάγκη απο γυναίκες γυμνασμένες και μυώδης αλλα συγχρόνως να κρατάν τα χαρακτηριστικά τους και την θηλυκότητά τους 
η κατηγορία μπικίνι είχε την τιμητική της πιστεύω  :03. Thumb up: 

χάρηκα ιδιαίτερα και για τον φίλο τον Τάσο Μινίδη που κέρδισε την κατηγορία αλλα ήταν και σε πάρα πολύ καλή φόρμα , όπως και όλοι οι συμμετέχοντες , Ατιλάκος , Πλευρίτης , Μάγκος , Καραγιάννης , Σιδηρόπουλος , ο τζούνιορ ο Χρήστος Πιστόλας και τόσοι άλλοι καλοί αθλητες 

αλλα ομολογω ιδιαίτερη συγκίνηση με έκανε η παρουσία του Μανώλη Καραμανλάκη που έδωσε το παρόν μετα απο αυτη την τραγική  περιπέτεια που πέρασε και όπως λένε ότι δεν σε σκοτώνει σε κάνει πιο δυνατό και ο Μανώλης είναι πιο δυνατός , όπως και ο Μιχάλης που έδωσε κι αυτός το παρόν και τούς είδαμε μαζί πάνω στη σκηνή , ανθρώπινες και συγκινητικές στιγμές , πιστεύω τα είχε όλα αυτός ο αγώνας  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

> αλλα ομολογω ιδιαίτερη συγκίνηση με έκανε η παρουσία του Μανώλη Καραμανλάκη που έδωσε το παρόν μετα απο αυτη την τραγική  περιπέτεια που πέρασε και όπως λένε ότι δεν σε σκοτώνει σε κάνει πιο δυνατό και ο Μανώλης είναι πιο δυνατός , όπως και ο Μιχάλης που έδωσε κι αυτός το παρόν και τούς είδαμε μαζί πάνω στη σκηνή , ανθρώπινες και συγκινητικές στιγμές , πιστεύω τα είχε όλα αυτός ο αγώνας


Πανω σε αυτό που αναφέρεις Ηλία, μου δίνεις πάσα για να αναφέρω την είσοδο του Μανώλη Καραμανλάκη στο στάδιο.
Ο κόσμος ξέσπασε σε εντονα χειροκροτήματα, πολυ δυνατή και συγκινητική στιγμη.





Ο Ιορδάνης Λεβεντέλης και ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος του έκαναν απονομή τιμητικής πλακέτας

----------


## morgoth

ΤΑΥΡΟΣ!!! Υγεια να χει ο ανθρωπος!!

----------


## Polyneikos

Στην κατηγορία *Women Physique* συμμετείχαν 3 αθλήτριες, η *Βούλα Γκασιάμη*, η *Βίκυ Μουτοπούλου* και η *Βασω Δημητράκη*.

----------


## Polyneikos

Νικήτρια της κατηγορίας ανακυρήχθηκε η *Βούλα Γκασιάμη


*

----------


## Polyneikos

Η επόμενη κατηγορία που βγήκε ήταν η *Classic Bodybuilding  -1.80* με την συμμετοχή 9 αθλητών.

----------


## Polyneikos

Η Απονομή της κατηγορίας *Classic Bodybuilding -1.80.
Νικητής ο Σταύρος Τριουλίδης
















*

----------


## Polyneikos

Η επόμενη κατηγορία που βγήκε ήταν η *Classic Bodybuilding +1.80 με την συμμετοχή 9 αθλητών.























*

----------


## Polyneikos

Νικητής της κατηγορίας Classic Bodybuilding +1.80  ο *Κωστας Τσάφος

*

----------


## NASSER

Πολύ υψηλό το επίπεδο των αθλητών και πολλές οι συμμετοχές. Ο Κων/νος Τσάφος άξιος νικητής. Με αυτή τη φόρμα άνετα διεκδικεί τίτλους σε εξωτερικό αλλά και στο 1o BEN WEIDER που θα γίνει 14-16 Δεκεμβρίου στην Αθήνα.  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

*Οι νικητές των κατηγοριών CLASSIC BB Σταύρος Τριουλίδης και Κώστας Τσάφος διαγωνίστηκαν για το OVERALL CLASSIC BB

*












*
Νικητής ο Κώστας Τσάφος
*

----------


## goldenera

Μόλις είδα τη φωτογραφία με τον σπουδαίο αθλητή και μαχητή  Μανώλη Καραμανλάκη. Μου κάνει εντύπωση που δεν είχαμε στο ενδιάμεσο νεότερα για την κατάσταση του, που όπως φάνηκε είχε βελτίωση και σήμερα είναι εκτός κινδύνου, γερός και δυνατός. Σιδερένιος!!!

Φοβερή και η Βάσια Δημητράκη, ήταν το άτομο που μου έκανε τη μεγαλύτερη εντύπωση στο περσινό Άτλας, τόσο με τα επιτεύγματα της ως αθλήτρια, όσο και με το δυναμικό της χαρακτήρα, και τον ενθουσιασμό που μετέδιδε σε εμάς που παρακολουθούσαμε τον αγώνα :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

Γιάννη θα σου αναφέρω ενδεικτικά οτι ο Μανώλης έκανε μια επέμβαση στο μάτι του την Παρασκευή όπως ενημερωθήκαμε  και ο γιατρός του συνέστησε να μην κουνηθεί από το κρεβάτι μεχρι την Δευτερα.
Ο Μανώλης το Σαββατο ,μια ημέρα μετά, ήταν στον αγώνα για να τιμήσει με την παρουσία του τον φίλο του και διοργανωτή Κωστα Σταμάτη και όλους τους αθλητές που συμμετείχαν.
Οταν μπήκε στο στάδιο , μπήκε  μουσική υποκρουση απο Iron Maiden,το Alexander the Great ,αν θυμάμαι καλα.
Από τους αγώνες που έχω παρακολουθήσει ,πρέπει να ήταν η πιο συγκινητική και επική παράλληλα σκηνή. :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Δικαια ο Τσαφος νικητης στο overall classic BB ,και οταν μαλιστα κερδιζει εναν αθλητη της κλασης του Τριουλιδη εχει μεγαλητερη αξια.

----------


## just chris

καιρο εχω να δω τετοια συμμετρια.

----------


## goldenera

> Γιάννη θα σου αναφέρω ενδεικτικά οτι ο Μανώλης έκανε μια επέμβαση στο μάτι του την Παρασκευή όπως ενημερωθήκαμε  και ο γιατρός του συνέστησε να μην κουνηθεί από το κρεβάτι μεχρι την Δευτερα.
> Ο Μανώλης το Σαββατο ,μια ημέρα μετά, ήταν στον αγώνα για να τιμήσει με την παρουσία του τον φίλο του και διοργανωτή Κωστα Σταμάτη και όλους τους αθλητές που συμμετείχαν.
> Οταν μπήκε στο στάδιο , μπήκε  μουσική υποκρουση απο Iron Maiden,το Alexander the Great ,αν θυμάμαι καλα.
> Από τους αγώνες που έχω παρακολουθήσει ,πρέπει να ήταν η πιο συγκινητική και επική παράλληλα σκηνή.


Φίλε Κώστα αυτό που εννούσα είναι ότι εγώ τουλάχιστον προσωπικά δεν γνώριζα καν ότι ο Μανώλης είναι πλέον εκτός κινδύνου και ότι στην ουσία έχει κατά ένα μεγάλο βαθμό επανέλθει, αφού δεν είχε γραφτεί κάτι σχετικό. Φαντάζομαι θα ήταν κορυφαία στιγμή όταν ανέβηκε στη σκηνή :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

H κατηγορία ΜASTERS BB συμπεριλάμβανε 9 αθλητές, όπως ο Πλευρίτης, ο Βασαλος, ο Ανδριακοπουλος, Kοτσιβός,Αιχμαλωτίδης,Τσίτσικας.

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos

Νικητής της κατηγορίας* Μasters* , ο *Φωτης Πλευρίτης


*

----------


## Polyneikos

Στην κατηγορία *Μen Bodybuilding -80κ* είχαμε την συμμετοχή 8 αθλητών

----------


## Polyneikos

*Νικητής της κατηγορίας Men Bodybuilding -80, ο Γρηγόρης Καραγιάννης 


*

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos

*Νικητής ο Τασος Μηνίδης, 2ος ο Φωτης Πλευρίτης, 3ος ο Γιώργος Σαϊτ*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Αλλη μια δυνατή στιγμή του αγώνα :

Ο Τασος Μηνίδης, κερδίζωντας το μετάλλιο της πρώτης θέσης,το παραδίδει στον Μανώλη Καραμανλάκη..

**


Κατόπιν ο Κωστας Σταμάτης, ανεβάζει τον Μιχάλη Κεφαλιανό, στον οποίο του γίνεται απονομή..*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Στην κατηγορία Μen Bodybuilding -100κ είχαμε την συμμετοχή 5 αθλητών.
Αττιλάκος, Πιστόλας,Σιδηρόπουλος,Μελισσάρης και Παπαδάκης.*

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos

*Νικητής της κατηγορίας Men Bodybuilding -100κ , ο Λευτέρης Σιδηρόπουλος.
2ος ο Παπαδάκης, 3ος ο Αττιλάκος


*

----------


## Polyneikos

Στην κατηγορία *Men Bodybuilding +100κ* ειχαμε την συμμετοχή 4 αθλητών.
Γ. Μαγκος, Γ. Αιχμαλωτίδης, Σ. Κουτρής, Μ. Μάσρι.

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos

*ΓΕΝΙΚΟς ΤΙΤΛΟΣ 19ου ΠΑΝΕΛΛΗΝΙΟΥ ΚΥΠΕΛΛΟΥ


*

----------


## charchar

Ο Πιστόλας έκλεψε την παράσταση στους αγώνες της Λειβαδιάς. Απίστευτο καλούπι για την ηλικία του, συναγωνίστηκε επί ίσοις όροις πρωταθλητές στην κατηγορία των ανδρών και κατά την ταπεινή μου άποψη άξιζε μία πολύ καλύτερη θέση από την 4η. Δηλαδή αν όλα πάνε καλά στο παιδί που θα φτάσει αν είναι έτσι στα 23 του? 

Συγχαρητήρια στον Κώστα Σταμάτη για τη διοργάνωση. Επιτυχία του το ότι εκτός Αθηνών συγκεντρώθηκε η ελίτ του ελληνικού bb τη δεδομένη χρονική περίοδο.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Λευτερης Σιδηροπουλος για μενα ο πιο χαρισματικος αθλητης του αγωνα ,σιγουρα ομως οχι στην καλυτερη  γραμωση που θα μπορουσε να πιασει.

----------


## Polyneikos

Η καλύτερη στιγμή που επιφύλασε για το 19ο Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο, ο διοργανωτης Κώστας Σταμάτης

----------


## goldenera

Ευχαριστούμε Κώστα, πολύ συγκινητικό το βίντεο, μπράβο στους υπεύθυνους του αγώνα που σκέφτηκαν να τιμήσουν με αυτό τον τρόπο τον παλληκαρίσιο αγώνα για τη ζωή, που έδωσε και κέρδισε πανηγυρικά ο Μανώλης :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## RAMBO

Ο Μανολης παραμενει θορυκτο,ευχαομαστε να επιστρεψει γρηγορα στην σκηνη και να τον δουμε και παλι  :03. Clap:  οσο για τον αγωνα φοβερος με πολλες συμμετοχες :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

*Παρακολουθήστε το σε FULL SCREEN, 1080 HD


IFBB 19o Kύπελλο 2013 Overall Title 
*

----------


## cardinal

> Λευτερης Σιδηροπουλος για μενα ο πιο χαρισματικος αθλητης του αγωνα ,σιγουρα ομως οχι στην καλυτερη  γραμωση που θα μπορουσε να πιασει.


συγγνωμη αν κανω λαθος αλλα δεν θα συμφωνησω κ΄αρχην το ενα χερι με το αλλο τρομακτικη ασυμετρια...

----------

